# fordistough ....lol



## rawfish (Nov 15, 2005)

In regards to fordistough's coments about the imports....lol WAKE UP AND SMELL THE COFFEE!!!

http://autos.msn.com/advice/CRArt.aspx?contentid=4023544

SUVs

SUVs from Asian manufacturers were the most reliable overall. However, neither the large Nissan Armada nor its Infiniti QX56 cousin are past their teething problems yet. Two South Korean SUVs, the Hyundai Tucson and the Kia Sportage, also rate among the worst.

European brands anchored the least reliable list. Unreliable models included the V8 BMW X5, Land Rover Range Rover, Land Rover LR3, Porsche Cayenne, Volkswagen Touareg, and Volvo XC90. Notable exceptions were the BMW X3 and six-cylinder X5, which improved to average.

*American SUVs continue to produce mixed results. While the Mercury Mariner was the best of the group, the Ford Explorer, Mercury Mountaineer, and Jeep Grand Cherokee were among the least reliable. *

*The Toyota Tundra and the new Honda Ridgeline earned the top Ratings. The redesigned 2005 Toyota Tacoma V6 rated just average, but the four-cylinder Tacoma was above average. The Nissan Titan dropped from average and is now in the worst list. The Ford F-150 continued to score below average.*

And if your gonna comment about the titian yes its is a lemon as of now, so was the tundra when it first came out but, humm.....damn how long had ford been making trucks and were does most of the $$ and R&D for for ford goes twards.........Oh yeah trucks!!


----------



## alamarc (Oct 12, 2005)

Found 
Oon
Road
Dead

Fix
Or 
Repair
Daily

Fill 
Oil
Resivoir
Daily

LOL
My cousin bought a brand new 2004 f250 superdoodie (in 2004) Within the first 75 miles the entire tranny fell off of the truck. Didn't crack, didn't lose a gear or reverse--it fell off of the truck. Then he got rid of it and went back to GM and no problems since.


----------



## rawfish (Nov 15, 2005)

i'm not a big ford fan or domestics to be honest but a tranny just falling off, coming apart fron the block just seems a bit far fetched.:redbounce


----------



## alamarc (Oct 12, 2005)

if you think its far fetched thats up to you but i witnessed it with my own eyes.


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Imports ???*

Ill put it this way I will match my 01 F-250 super duty against ANY import out there, My father has been buying toyota for many years. Hands down Ford, Chevy, or Dodge is by far the superior breed of trucks ...


----------

